
A successful Git branching model - ozzzy
http://nvie.com/posts/a-successful-git-branching-model/
======
ColinWright
When this was first submitted some 2 years ago, it got substantial discussion:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1063198>

There was also some discussion 400 days ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1966820>

Apart from those, these other submission got no discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1199117>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1222755>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1460895>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1730788>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2491157>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3026732>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3056418>

But the fact that this gets submitted over and over again, along with so many
other articles about git, must tell us something. The question is, what,
exactly? What is it about git that provokes so many submissions?

Searching for git gives _so_ many hits - why?

[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=successful+...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=successful+git+branching+model)

[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title:git](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title:git)

